# Hygro leaves clamping up



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Top leaves of my hygros clamp up together a little before the lights go out. 

Am I right in assuming this means they have had enough light and I should be giving less?
12 hours light right now, 2w/gal


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine do that too. I say they're going to sleep. They know the schedual and I use about 10 hours of light.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I've read two differing schools of thought on this, never really confirmed one way or another though.
Leaves close when they no longer need or will use any more light.
Leaves close about 1-1.5 hours before the lights go off and will slowly adjust to use the extra light and stay open longer if you extend your photo period longer.
I know in nature many plants' leaves and flowers only open when the sun is out, or when it's set at night, or even follow the sun, so we know plants can react to light (and I don't mean they grow when they get it). I expect that if I were to test it, #2 would be the case. Plants adapt to their conditions given time.

Just did a quick search and came up with this: Nyctinasty. I guess Sunstar is right, the plants know the schedule of their tank.


----------

